# One of the most gorgeous veiltails i've ever seen, and...



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

...He's Mine!!! I'm on vacation with my boyfriend for our 2 year anniversary in Lake George, Ny. And it's raining today so we decided to go shopping, and we found this really cute little pets store with a bunch of neat animals and PUPPIES <3... but anyway I was looking at the bettas and most of them were your standard colored veiltails, and I wasn't planning on getting anything, but then I saw this guy!! and knew I had to have him!! Also bought him a nice gallon critter keeper!! So meet George (named after the lake) and let me know what you think of him!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think he's very handsome.Great find!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oo he is gorgeous! I like those blue eyes.


----------



## MyLittleShinyBobMarley (May 19, 2010)

So cool looking i need to post a pic of my betta Bob Marley


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

He is very pretty and shiny!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pretty! He looks like Code Red's new Det (or is he an HM?).

He's got great fins. Are you going to use him in your lines? I think you should try for fuller ventrals in VT. Thats one of the things I like least about VT are the skinny ventrals.


----------



## Elsch (Mar 10, 2010)

he is beautiful!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, he's kinda got the look of my new HM (I'm PRETTY sure he is one, or at the very least a Super Delt). He's in my avvie  With the ">:O" look going on xD

Your veiltail looks almost EXACTLY like my old VT, Maxx. VERY handsome. Good find 

Now, how many bettas do you have? I see you just got the 2 HM and PK, this one... I feel like I've seen more recently xD What the total?


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Sweet color


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gooooooorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Now, how many bettas do you have? I see you just got the 2 HM and PK, this one... I feel like I've seen more recently xD What the total?


Oh dear, you're asking me to count! Lmao! Lets see I have 9 males with 4 more on the way! and 10 females in a 30gal. And that's it I swear! Time to start concentrating on the breeding! :-D


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

You know your obsessed when you can't even go on vacation without buying a betta lol, he is a very beautiful male though =)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

nice color i love my purple vt


----------



## Beethoven (May 19, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool color!


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

@Fermin, i love your fish!


----------



## Draven (Feb 20, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

He's a blond blue eyed cutie named George! What's not to love? <3


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! I want him!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You're right! He is gorgeous!
He looks a lot like my newest HM boy... gotta get some pics


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the shininess=d


----------

